# Should we trade Kwame or Mihm?



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

With the emergence of Andrew Bynum and Ronny Turiaf, Mihm or Kwame become expendable. In my opinion, Chris should have been dealt before the extent of the ankle injury was realized to be worse than we know now. As any serviceable big man in this league (with a cheap contract I might add), Mihm had value. Initially, I thought for sure that Mihm would leave after this season to start elsewhere and make more money. As this injury lingers, we might be able to retain him as Bynum's backup for a similar cheap contract. We picked up the third year of Kwame's contract before he even played a game, so he's here for another year after this one. We know that he has terrible hands, fragile demeanor and confidence, little touch around the basket, and is close to a below average team defender. However, Kwame knows how to use his strength and athleticism to body up true post players and frustrate them into a rough outing. Also, for the first time in his career, he showed consistency for the last portion of the season and the Suns series, save game 7. Just like Mihm, Kwame has value when healthy. It's obvious that we need a PG(whatever you want to call it) since Smush/Sasha are not even rotation caliber players, and Farmar is not ready. With the newer rules, it is no longer unforgiveable to trade big for small.

Kwame Brown for Jamal Crawford.

Why? Jamal is the type of combo-guard that Phil likes in his system. During last season, Larry Brown always had praises for Crawford, some even suggesting that he tried too hard to follow the coach's instructions. This is a good thing since we all know PJ's ability to mold role players. Put him at wing, let him initiate the triangle, whatever. He would certainly be an upgrade over Smush. This is not a Crawford for Kwame proposal thread. I'm just throwing out ideas. Let's see your proposals.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

How about Kwame or Chris for any of these (Not in any order):

1) Brandon Roy
2) Kevin Martin
3) Earl Watson

I'd love to get Roy or Watson of these 3. I think it's more likely that we could get Earl Watson though. Mainly out of the fact that the Sonics need a little more bulk. We could also send Smush or something to seal the deal.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I really hope we can keep chris around for at least one more year. I love the way bynum's come along, but I think it will be at least another season before he's ready for big time starter minutes, if for nothing else his lack of conditioning. one more year would give chris a chance to show what he's got to other teams (I'd assume he pretty much knows who the starting center will be eventually) and it'll also give us a good gauge on Kwame, who I'm still anxious to see in action after the way he ended last season and with his new found confidence.

however, if a good combo-guard who wouldn't mind just "fitting in" became available, these, along with BCook, would be the first trading chips I'd put on the table. I can't think of any right now, I'll come back


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

Sorry BH, you're one of the posters I like but I'm going to have to disagree with you on this one. It's kind of sad to see these trade Kwame or Mihm post because everybody seems have forgotten what these two guys brought to Lakers before they got injured. I understand though, the Laker fan alway had a mentality of "What have you done for me lately?" and obviously, both of these quality bigs havent done much a past few weeks. With the emergence of Andrew Bynum, (mad props to his 20/14) game, it seems reasonable to trade either or both of them but let's atless see what they would bring when they come back. Bynum cannot keep up his production for the entire 82 game season and I have a feeling he's going to falter in the playoff. (If we do make it) With a year of experience under their belt, Kwame and Mihm should provide stability at the center position with more consistency. Expectations on Bynum and Turiaf are at a all-time high, and it's very unfair to put so much pressure on two of these youngsters. They'll eventually supercede Kwame and Mihm as our starting center and power forward but now is not the time. There can be enough bigs around this league, unless we get a insane we cannot refuse, we shouldnt trade either of them. Just too much risk involving with injuries and we'll never get something equal in return. 

Jamal Crawford? Very talented guard and it would be very intriguing to see him play for Phil. However, making a trade for Crawford now doesnt make sense. If we were ever interested in him, we should of completed a deal during the off-season. 

Since the question was asked, I would trade Kwame for PJ Brown and Chris Duhon. I don't know if Chicago would do this in a heartbeat but since the Bulls already lost their salary cap for next season, they wouldnt mind trading PJ for a talented Kwame Brown. Why would the Lakers do this? Stabilize the PF position which would allow Odom to slide to the three and play more of a point-forward position. Plus, they get a talented guard in Duhon who would come in provide the necessary outside shooting the Lakers sorely lack in the PG position.

But to sum it up, I wouldnt trade our two injured bigs.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I think the Lakers should trade Mihm because of his history with injuries. Kwame proved to be somewhat useful towards the end of last season. I can't argue with your proposal of Kwame Brown for Jamal Crawford though, I'd do that deal and most likely the Lakers would have to throw in one of their guards as a part of the deal so there won't be a log jam at the guard position.


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

Laker Superstar 34 said:


> How about Kwame or Chris for any of these (Not in any order):
> 
> 1) Brandon Roy
> 2) Kevin Martin
> ...


Portland would never trade Roy. Have you seen the guy play? He's amazing.

Kevin Martin, one of the underrated rising stars in the NBA. I highly doubt. With Brad Miller playing the center position, I don't see a reason why they would trade Martin, a player who's suppose to replace Peja.

I agree, Earl Watson seems reasonable, but would Phil want to trade one of his big for an undersized PG? I love Earl's game but I don't see him fitting too well in a Laker uniform.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

In response to *deveangeorge*

Please don't lump me into the "what have you done for me lately" fans... It just makes sense to me. Chris Mihm has value and could land us a contributor. Assuming Bynum and Turiaf continue their solid play (yes I know, to assume, makes an *** out of u and me), that does not leave many minutes for Mihm and Kwame. Chris's contract is up after this season, so he could leave for nothing. The same could be said with Kwame when Bynum is ready to overtake the starting position. No way Kwame and Bynum could start together. They are both C's, nothing else. It just so happens that we need a guard.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Please don't lump me into the "what have you done for me lately" fans? It just makes sense to me. Chris Mihm has value and could land us a contributor. Assuming Bynum and Turiaf continue their solid play (yes I know, to assume, makes an *** out of u and me), that does not leave many minutes for Mihm and Kwame. Chris's contract is up after this season, so he could leave for nothing. The same could be said with Kwame when Bynum is ready to overtake the starting position. No way Kwame and Bynum could start together. They are both C's, nothing else. It just so happens that we need a guard.


I don't know if Mihm or Kwame have any trade value (although Kwame's guaranted for 9mill next year - last year of contrat), but they do seem the odd guys out with the emergence of Turiaf and Bynum. I would like to keep Kwame because of his defensive effort, but at that price, no.

So, if Ronny and Andrew keep playing like they have all season long, Mitch should be making phone calls. But what backcourt help can the Lakers' land?


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> In response to *deveangeorge*
> 
> Please don't lump me into the "what have you done for me lately" fans... It just makes sense to me. Chris Mihm has value and could land us a contributor. Assuming Bynum and Turiaf continue their solid play (yes I know, to assume, makes an *** out of u and me), that does not leave many minutes for Mihm and Kwame. Chris's contract is up after this season, so he could leave for nothing. The same could be said with Kwame when Bynum is ready to overtake the starting position. No way Kwame and Bynum could start together. They are both C's, nothing else. It just so happens that we need a guard.


I didn't mean to catagorize you into but it seems as though many Laker fans are ready jump on the Bynum wagon and drop Kwame and Mihm into lake. However, I see where you're going with the Kwame or Mihm trade, I was just trying to address the general bandwagon fans forgetting the quality games Mihm and Kwame brought to the Lakers. Anyways, I don't see why Kwame and Bynum cannot play together. Obviously, I'm no expert, but having the ability to knock down the 18 footer in order to play the PF position in the triangle seems so overrated. What is wrong with having two bigs who can bang down low and make solid passes? Also, it has been reported that Kwame has developed a nice jumpshot (Already I'm making myself an *** by assuming :biggrin: ) so maybe that is something we don't have to worry about so much. Mihm was more than happy to move to the PF position to complement either Kwame or Bynum so there's really no problem with that. Also you were worried about Chris leaving us for nothing. If we trade him now, we won't get anything close to equal value as Chris's injury will scare away many teams. If Mihm plays for us the whole year and shows that he's healthy, we would have the chance to re-sign him or perhaps do a sign and trade and get something back in return. 

Sorry to write so long but I just want to let everyone know that I'm a big supporter of Kwame and Mihm. I'm already not happy with the Lakers not retaining Devean George and letting him play for our rival, the Dallas Mavericks. I hope you feel me.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

it's definitely not a "what have you done for me in the past," but it's more like we don't have the cap space for all of our centers, especially with andrew and ronny showing that they can contribute a good deal. 

it's not just that, but chris mihm is in the last year of his contract. if he's not going to get guaranteed playing time, he's going to leave the lakers. why not trade him before he leaves? besides, we're pretty much strap capped.

i would say there's a 20% chance we'll trade kwame, and an 80% we'll trade chris by the deadline.

btw, to gms and owners, it's not about "what you did for me in the past" but more like "what will you do for me in the future" ... and not trading either kwame and chris is not going to help us in the future.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

mihm for francis...........



jk


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

Trade Chris Mihm and get who?

Malik Rose?

I'm sure that would make us a contender... :sigh:


----------



## g-dog-rice#2 (Jan 29, 2006)

I was thinking we should trade Kwame for a guy like Jamal Crawford. It is close salary wise, and talent wise, Jamal mops the floor in comparison to Kwame. But as Joe Dumars once said, "you can never have too many good bigs."


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

No way we trade kwame he's one of the best post defenders in the league, last night was a classic example of why. he guards guys like KG well he's the only one we have who can deal with those sorts of athlete's. Ronny and Bynum are better weakside shot blockers but in man to man situations Kwame's more valuable. Ronny fouls too much, and Bynum lacks the quickness. 

Mihm isn't a trade option because he has no value on a bad ankle. 

At this point we should wait a couple month's to see if Turiaf and bynum can show some consistency. If they can and Mihm can come back he would be the guy. 

A 3 big rotation of Kwame, Bynum and Turiaf could be quite good. You need 3 athletic bigs anyway 2 that can swing between spots. 

You can keep Crawford he doesn't play any defense and doesn't appear to have IQ enough to run the triangle. 

Some of you guys are getting carried away with a few early games. I love what Bynum and Turiaf are doing but they haven't proven they can sustain things yet. 

No need to sart thinking trade yet. 

Kwame was huge for us last season down the stretch no need in starting the trade stuff already.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Had it not for his price tag, Kwame is the obvious keeper between the two but with this day and age, big men being overpaid is not unusual and seems a bit norm. So far Bynum and Turiaf's coming out party has been great, but I dont think its safe to say that we'll do just fine right now with just an 19 year old sophomore and a guy who had a heart surgery, age and previous condition may seem a bit irrelevant, but its always good to have insurance.



Ill let Chris Mihm get healthy and then play him, established some value once again and then pull the trade this season. But eitherway I dont see him logging a lot of minutes this year, because of the emergence of our sophomore big men so one way or another, the Lakers are not going to get a lot for him in return.



The trio of Kwame, Bynum and Turiaf sounds enticing, thats a solid foundation of a backcourt. We have an energizer/hustler in Turiaf, a solid post defender in Kwame and what looks like a legitimate solid 5 in Bynum who is capable of having a polished offense.


The decision to keep Kwame is fairly easy. He already has chemistry with the Laker's most recent stride for success, with that being said, I cannot see him being an odd man out. He gained some improvement however minor it may be, regained his confidence and has earned the respect from his teammates. Those are intangbles which I feel will be a waste if the Lakers trades him after throwing up so much patience in him last year, simply put "You cant just discard someone who is starting to peak in your system"...well you can but you may end up regretting it afterwards.



Proposal wise, I would look for another solid shooter or a defensive minded guard for Mihm. You can never have too much solid shooter and a defensive stopper in a triangle, matter of fact that logic applies in every but I just really cant point a finger on who, because most of them are locked with their respective team.


Jamal for Kwame seems fair, Kwame has been an underachiever in his career so far while Jamal seemed to met his expectation. But its hard to give up a young, progressing big man for another scoring guard whose best attribute is creating a shot for himself... and has a 39% career FG to show for it. (I know its just one scenario Bart, but Ill just throw my concern anyway.)


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Hang tight. We're playing well but Turiaf and Bynum are only second year players. Do you honestly expect them to continue playing this well all year long? I don't. Neither guy is used to playing 25-30 mins a night for 82 games per year. Both will hit the wall at some point in time. We've got two quality bigs on the bench in Brown and Mihm and that is a luxury that many teams don't have. At some point, we'll need them both when Bynum and Turiaf hit the wall. Keep both unless the right deal comes along or we begin to struggle mightily.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

It is hard to talk trades this early in the season, but the fact remains that when we get healthy, we will have more players than minutes to offer, and still weakness at the guard position. Hence trade talks.

I think it is more likely that Mihm will be traded, he has an expiring contract which teams covet, and the ability to be resigned for cheap. That bad ankle injury is worrysome too. 

Lakers need a defensive guard, who can run the offense and make open three's. Basically we need 2002 Derek Fisher. I am disapointed to say that I havent even seen him play one game yet this year, but he would be great fit to this team. I dont think there is any way to get Fish, but that is the kind of player I think we need.

Also, I dont know much about Crawford, other than I have him on my fantasy team, he is on the Knicks (probably overpaid) and he cant shoot right now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I understand the arguments stating that we should take the wait and see approach. As a matter of fact, you're absolutely right. I'm just thinking more towards the trade deadline. There have been several times we have squandered trade opportunities, and I do not want to see that happen again. Think back to Devean George last season. Don't give me the "no value" spill, because expiring contracts are nothing short of value in this league. Think of the teams that have gotten away with absolute highway robbery off of these things. I'm not talking about bringing in blackholes with big names like Marbury, Francis, etc. I'm talking about bringing in good solid contributors for dirt cheap. I believe Kwame or Mihm could do exactly that. You have two sides to look at.

A. We put our faith in two second year players and trade either Mihm or Kwame. This is a huge risk considering the fact Turiaf and Bynum are young and have not proven to be dependable night in and night out. Both young bigs could and probably will hit the wall eventually. One is a teenager, and the other is a year removed from heart surgery. We give up a big man who at large stretches during last season, was very consistent (applies to both players). We give up a veteran presence who has built chemistry with the team and bring in a guard who would have to learn the triangle on the fly. We've all seen how that works out. 

B. Roll the dice on Bynum because a flash in the pan big man does not shoot nearly 70% from the field in the five games with a decent amount of shot attempts. The kid is not throwing prayers up at the basket. He is using an impressive array of moves learned from Cap'n himself. These moves do not just go away. Bynum is 7-1 with a long *** wingspan in a league depleted of quality big man. He has outstanding hands, passes well out of double teams, has a sense of awareness on the floor, excellent touch, attempts to play team defense (solid shotblocking), potential to be a great rebounder, strong work ethic, and makes his free throws. Most of these great qualities are lacking in our other big men. These observations are not simply from five friggin games. We have kept up on Bynum since the beginning. We know he has these things. Turiaf is an energetic cheerleader with actual basketball skill. There is always room in the league for that. Keep everyone and Mihm will leave at the end of the season for more playing time. Kwame will leave after that if he does not work at PF (for more reasons than just lacking jumpshot) since Bynum will probably take reigns of the starting C position, and Kwame will know that. There goes at least one tradeable commodity. Just like Devean, Grant, Divac, etc.

Both sides can be argued well.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> No way we trade kwame he's one of the best post defenders in the league, last night was a classic example of why. he guards guys like KG well he's the only one we have who can deal with those sorts of athlete's. Ronny and Bynum are better weakside shot blockers but in man to man situations Kwame's more valuable. Ronny fouls too much, and Bynum lacks the quickness.
> 
> Mihm isn't a trade option because he has no value on a bad ankle.
> 
> ...


I agree that us Laker fans shouldn't hop into the Ronny/Andrew bandwagon so quickly...

STILL, my way of thinking goes like this: the Lakers have the best player in the game, and need to surround him with the right complementary players if they want to compete for the championship in the next 3 years.

Andrew doesn't need to be Kareem-like in the next couple of years: a 13-9-2 player should be enough. Kobe is set and Odom seems to be getting it. Who is the odd man out, considering trade value? Who is the guy who could bring the Lakers an impact player? It's Kwame. Mihm has no trade value. Maybe moving Kwame the Lakers could get an impact (or maybe just a strong contributing starter) player to fill in the void at PG or SF.

If Bynum develops nicely, i don't care if Turiaf is just the next AC Green; the Lakers need a strong strating 5 to contend. and Kwame could be the tool (sp?) to get it.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Proposal wise, I would look for *another solid shooter or a defensive minded guard * for Mihm. You can never have too much solid shooter and a defensive stopper in a triangle, matter of fact that logic applies in every but I just really cant point a finger on who, because most of them are locked with their respective team.


Chris Duhon. 

Hope Chicago will be desperate enough to take on Chris Mihm. If I'm not mistaken, the Bulls need some help with their frontcourt. Malik Allen and Sweetneys not going to get the job done for their bench. I'm crossing my fingers that Chris will come back and shows he's back to full strength. Hopefully, we can piece things here and there and land Chris Duhon. I hate to say goodbye to Mihm, but if the opportunity ever arise to acquire a solid PG like Duhon, no doubt the Lakers should pull the trigger.

As for Kwame, I agree with KDoS. Why give up on a player so fast who's finally beginning to blossom in our system? Rarely do you see a guy like Kwame who makes so much stride in a span of one year. It's too early to close the book on him, let's atless give him the opportunity to come back and show us continued progress from last year. 

As for Jamal Crawford, I understand where you're coming from BH. Just reading his scouting report and by word of mouth, he looks like a guy who can fit very well in the triangle. But words can be misleading, I need watch some Knicks game before I can fully judge the fairness of Crawford's game. Maybe there's something you know much more about his game than we do. If you could elaborate a bit more on what kind of player he is, I'm ready to jump on the Crawford bandwagon. But not at the expense of Kwame Brown. Maybe piece together Mihm and Mckie to acquire Crawford?

Bynum and Turiaf creating quite a controversy. Keep up the good work!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

you dont need direct players, you can get draft picks for the future you know.


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

Kobe will be 30 or older by the time that draft pick becomes a player, you know.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Last 2 games KG 26, Zach 36 this is why we need kwame.


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

36 for Zach... this is terrible


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

just let mihm walk at the end of the year...this lakers team is good enough to make it to the finals...i could see where walton got this prediction from...when both kwame and mihm come back we will be dangerous..


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> Chris Duhon.


Good pick, Ill take him for Mihm if offered.



dannyM said:


> I agree with KDoS.


I like that , I sound like a rapper who can spit the illest lyric yo! :biggrin: 


Kidding aside, this is why we dont disregard the previous effort Chris and Kwame brought in the club, particularly Kwame who has been good for us defensively. As pointed out by you guys, our interior defense is weaker. Its almost a no brainer here, Kwame though may not be the best in the league, is simply useful and valuable in this team and is vital if we are to think of going deep in the playoffs.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

deveangeorge said:


> Portland would never trade Roy. Have you seen the guy play? He's amazing.
> 
> Kevin Martin, one of the underrated rising stars in the NBA. I highly doubt. With Brad Miller playing the center position, I don't see a reason why they would trade Martin, a player who's suppose to replace Peja.
> 
> I agree, Earl Watson seems reasonable, but would Phil want to trade one of his big for an undersized PG? I love Earl's game but I don't see him fitting too well in a Laker uniform.


About the Roy trade, we could possibly add Sasha or Smush and get Darius Miles in return. It could possibly be done since they do need to get rid of at least one of their cancers in Miles. They may have gotten rid of one pretty good player, but they also get rid of one very bad cancer in one decent player in Miles. I know we may not need a cancer but maybe Phil can work with him, and if not, then he'll work for the rest of his contract and he's gone.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We're not getting Brandon Roy.

I'm no expert on Jamal Crawford, so not sure how valid my opinion is. He entered the league with a lot of potential as a PG with athleticism and decent outside shot. He's never lived up to potential, much like our pal Kwame Brown. I don't think laziness is what has caused the underacheiving. He's dealt with a tore ACL, playing behind Jay Williams, and now stuck with the garbage in New York. Crawford has hit six or seven gamewinners in the past few years with the Knicks, so he's not afraid of pressure. Sometimes Knicks fans call him "Clutchford", and other times "Crawful". He's a streaky outside shooter who has gotten better at handling the ball and overall court awareness. Larry Brown called him "the most improved player he ever coached". Crawford clearly has a solid work ethic. Pair him up with Kobe in the offseason, and that lack of strength won't be a problem. He averaged 22 PPG and 6 APG the last few weeks of the season. Obviously this does not show consistency, but with a clearly defined role that Phil could give him, I believe that Crawford could fluorish. He's already been traded for Chris Mihm once.

And let's stop making Kwame out to be a lockdown defender. He can body up pure post players. When it comes to bigs that can stretch to the perimeter like Krstic, Kwame gets raped. Which is more prevalent in today's game? I realize that he had good games against KG last season, but so did Madsen. That's no knock on him, I'm just suggesting that even superstars have bad games. Randolph torched Brand a few games back. It's not like he is a scrub, just a blackhole. When Kwame's offense began to improve last season, his defense slipped because he simply wasn't as interested in it. I understand the excitement over his few weeks of consistency, but his demeanor is so fragile that I think at any given point, he could revert back to his old ways. It is just not a good idea to put a lot of faith in him. I think back to 3-13 in Game 7 against the Suns. That should never happen for a big, ESPECIALLY against Phoenix. Our major problem right now is team defense, something neither Kwame or Mihm are especially good at. However, Bynum and Turiaf are no experts either. I'm suggesting that we be open minded to dealing either Kwame and Mihm should Turiaf and Bynum continue to emerge. A decent man-to-man defender with two years left on his contract and a semi-athletic big with good touch around the basket, elbow jumper, and an expiring contract DO have value. Enough to bring in a superstar? Of course not, but we don't need one. Just an upgrade at the guard position.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I dont believe being open minded at this particular point of time is needed nor is necessary. We're 6 games into a season and we're having a solid season so far, the emergence of Ronny and Bynum should not mean discarding our much more proven players. It should only mean that we are getting stronger and deeper as a team thus its not a chance for us to dispatch players who has contributed well in the system.



But I could definitely grasp the idea of losing Mihm ...just not together with Kwame.


Keep in mind that the Lakers are at a point of progressing as a unit and Kwame has chipped a good portion in it, thats undeniable and is a fact. When Chris Mihm (which was our best big man, prior to his injury) went down in Seattle, all hopes of claiming a post season spot looked like its starting to diminish at that point. Its safe to say that the Lakers would've miss the playoffs had he not emerged and help the interior last season, every Laker fan was surprised on how he stepped up averaging 13 and 9 in that long stretch.



The meltdown on Phoenix is inevitable, and I feel that Kwame should not be singled out. The whole team was flourishing when the team was winning, team morale and confidence was its at all time high, everyone after Kobe was playing on their highest level in their respective roles. In that game 7, even Kobe lost his fire, the whole team lost the game even before starting the second half. So I dont think that 3-13 performance should be a knock on him, when the team was not functioning as a whole to begin with.



This is not directed towards anyone here in this forum, I respect everyone here and their opinions or suggestions. But its just really getting old when one player excells and the other goes into slump and we'll get on this "trade him" mentality. It seems like ideas of trading that player is the only viable option. Last year, everyone was so hard on Lamar Odom and Luke Walton suggesting them as trade baits for any offers that may come our way,but this season everyone is singing their own kind of praises for both.




I dont think there's anything wrong with ideas and suggestions, but there are times in this league where sticking and working with what you have can also lead to success.



My opinion is to give them some time to jell as a unit, we're just in our second year of its official rebuilding phase, let each player work their game out, find each others strength and weaknesses, use it then improve and developed from thereafter. We have one of the most knowledgeable coaching staff in the league, so im confident they can get the job done, and plus we have exceeded expectations, since Jackson joined the team, so thats a strong sign of growth in this team.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Whats with everyone on the Bynum bandwagon? Because he put together a few solid games? Has everyone forgotten just how bad the interior defense of this team is? At least Kwame knows how to body up on a player even if he can't play team defense to save his life. Bynum can barely do either.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Once again, I am suggesting that we observe this thought around the All-Star break. Once again, I'm not suggesting that we trade both of them, only one. This is for the sole purpose of preventing bigs with value to leave without compensation. This would only be IF Turiaf and Bynum continued their strong play. This has nothing to do with jumping on bandwagons, ditching players because they had a bad game, or any of that sort. Please read and consider all of what I had to say before making replies and judging me incorrectly.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

You have to admit though, starting a thread with a suggestion to trade Kwame is a bit premature, just to be clear BTW and as stated earlier, Chris Mihm leaving is expected therefore is much more of an acceptable logic. Also I dont think anyone is judging you incorrectly BH, I know I would'nt, Ive always like your posts from a personal standpoint, but I had to reply because I dont agree, and it should not be misconstrued as a judgement on your suggestion overall.


Like I said, im not being specific when I mentioned Laker fans seems to be on this "get rid of him" attitude when it comes to assessing a players production. I for one understand where their coming from, but my point of view in the position they are, is we really cannot know how meaningful that player will be if we keep on going through changes in such a short period of time. There are exceptions but the core players should be left alone momentarily to see if it will click (and so far it has).


Im not going to drag this conversation and turn this into a pissing contest, opinions are such. What makes one person wrong does not necessarily make them right.


Word up!


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

I think last nights game proved how much we need Kwame. Without him ,we have to double team the post way to much ,which leaves guy's wide open. Kwame can play straight up low post defense without double team help. This enables us to play straight up D on the perimiter.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Not turning into a pissing contest KDoS. Just making sure that my thoughts are not misconstrued. It's all in good discussion.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Fighting like a bitter old couple eh? :biggrin:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

You cant blame me Danny, Bart has been a slouch in the bed. :laugh: 


Nah seriously, I have much respect for Bart...he knows it.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I've said in last season that Kwame just needed to be put at C... Phil stopped trying him as a PF, and so Kwame started playing good games.

About Mihm, I think that isn't about should, but "for who"? I think that an idea that Laks could consider is a Mihm+Mckie for Fortson... Phil can use Fortson (also an expiring contract) as a tough rebounder to came off the bench and bring energy...!


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't think we can get a good deal trading either of these two right now. Maybe at the deadline, but it's best to wait for now. I also don't think we can afford to trade both of them....I don't want our C rotation to be Bynum/Turiaf.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

You know who is a pretty good slasher and defender, Caron Butler. Maybe if trade Brown for butler, oh wait :clown: 

sorry I couldn't help it


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Honestly though, I'd love to trade for Jarrett Jack. Or a similar player. Long armed guard that has great defensive skills, not many 

The truth is, having too many good big men is not a problem. Unless we get an improvement in PG, I say keep them.

You never know when injuries may occur and depth at the 5 and 4 is a great thing to have.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> You cant blame me Danny, Bart has been a slouch in the bed. :laugh:
> 
> 
> Nah seriously, I have much respect for Bart...he knows it.


 You're a Kings fan!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You're a Kings fan!


 :rofl:


----------



## px (Apr 21, 2005)

i think chris should be traded.....maybe a chris mihm for boris diaw???diaw has been limited since amare is back....diaw could be that big pg or scottie phil likes on his team...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

px said:


> i think chris should be traded.....maybe a chris mihm for boris diaw???diaw has been limited since amare is back....diaw could be that big pg or scottie phil likes on his team...


 Throw in Nash and we have a deal.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Does anyone think we could actually get Chris to work on his game as a Power Forward? I honestly think we should wait until we know this bit of information. He's got at least 15 foot range, with some decent post moves and some good help defence. He also can somewhat bring in the rebounds. I'd say that is what we need in a PF with either Kwame Brown or Andrew "Socks" Bynum manning the C spot. Also, I think Mihm could help Ronny a bit on playing with foul trouble by now.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Throw in Nash and we have a deal.


Throw in Pat Burke and we have a deal.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Throw in Nash and we have a deal.


:laugh:


----------

